# campsite entry disappeared



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

Is there a glitch in the new system that is eating campsite entries?
I submitted one last night (including putting the little flag on the right spot on the map) and the message came up saying that there was one entry waiting to be approved but got suspicious when I didn't get a message to say it was OK. Just checked and no sign of it.

(PS its the one for Intra - this is the third time I have tried to put it in - beginning to think it is jinxed)

Chris


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Chris

Your entry has not disappeared, it is still awaiting approval :wink:

There was no street address or any extra info for the Sosta you entered so it needed checking and that takes time ... I had not got around to doing that yet as there is only me around doing the campsites at the moment ( and we have family visiting this weekend :wink

Also there is already an entry in the database for a Sosta very near to the same map location that you gave.

Sosta Link <<

So is yours a separate one ?

and do you have any more detail?

thanks

Mike


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

The Verbania one is a different one further round the headland (not so convenient for the ferries or Saturday market). This one is a turning off Via Vittorio Venetto (the main lakeside road) just before you cross the bridge into the town. The co-ordinates put you right in the sosta (I took them from our sat nav when we parked there).
Intra does not have waste water disposal so I presume the nearest place for that would be Verbania

Chris


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

The names Intra and Verbania seem to be used interchangeably.

The ferries would announce arrival at Verbania when in fact the terminal is at Intra.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Chris

That's good enough for me! Now I know for sure it is a different one .

If you check back in a few minutes you will see it appear in the list.... there should be an email to you too.

and Nuke's new Nuke-O-Matic  will do it's stuff :lol:

Thanks

Mike


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

pippin said:


> The names Intra and Verbania seem to be used interchangeably.
> 
> The ferries would announce arrival at Verbania when in fact the terminal is at Intra.


The reason for this is that 'Verbania' doesn't technically exist - it is the old Roman name and is used generically to describe the area covering Pallanza and Intra. I suppose it sounds better than Intra

Chris


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

It is there now :wink:

If anyone else has used this Sosta do remember that you can add your review of it to Chris's entry in the campsite database.

Intra Sosta <<

Mike


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Just a bit puzzled by the location given for this Sosta.

The link on the map puts it in some wasteland immediately adjacent to a peculiar circular structure (what is it?).

To get to that point one would have to pass a largish carpark - is that it?

Or is Google Earth very out of date for that area?


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

pippin said:


> Just a bit puzzled by the location given for this Sosta.
> 
> The link on the map puts it in some wasteland immediately adjacent to a peculiar circular structure (what is it?).
> 
> ...


If you put the co-ordinates in to google maps the green arrow is on MH space number 13 of the sosta which is part of the car park (we were parked there when I noted them). The marker in the database map may be about 20 yards out but it was as close as it would rest. The circular structure is the ice rink

Chris

Chris


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Brill - thanks.

May well use that one day - we love Cannero Riviera just up the coast but Intra is the nearest place for serious shopping.


----------

